# MartialTalk Videos now on YouTube



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm slowly adding videos I've done to Youtube as part of a phased change to our video section.

Right now, theres about 15-20 clips up from 2005.


Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/user/kaithrustaz


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great Bob, nice job is this going to be the way now for videos.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 10, 2008)

Well done ! 

Looking forward to see more nice clips there


----------

